

Guantanamo Bay Authorities Ban Solzhenitsyn's 'The Gulag Archipelago' - panarky
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130822/09182124281/guantanamo-bay-authorities-ban-solzhenitsyns-gulag-archipelago.shtml

======
bonemachine
The ultimate irony.

